# Double Taxation Relief



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 
I recently called at The Government Offices in Paphos to find out what paperwork I needed for the tax relief in Cyprus. The admin clerk gave me a list of documents needed, and later when checking it, noticed that the £1 stamp ( from the collection office ) had been scribbled out and 80€ put in it's place !! Now that's what I call inflation. 

Anyone had to pay this amount or is it a new thing. ? Will certainly query it when I next go in.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> I recently called at The Government Offices in Paphos to find out what paperwork I needed for the tax relief in Cyprus. The admin clerk gave me a list of documents needed, and later when checking it, noticed that the £1 stamp ( from the collection office ) had been scribbled out and 80€ put in it's place !! Now that's what I call inflation.
> 
> Anyone had to pay this amount or is it a new thing. ? Will certainly query it when I next go in.


We had to pay this amount about 18 months ago.


----------

